# ELU MOF17 TYPE 2 Bearings



## Finish Matters (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi everyone, old time woodworker newbie bearing replacer?
Need to ask questions about what I've found and how to fix...love this router and very busy.
Thanks Marc


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Marc , Hope you like and enjoy the router forums make yourself at Home.  Please participate by asking and answering questions, that is what makes this forum work!
Again welcome.
Check here
http://toolsandpartsdirect.co.uk/Elu-MOF177-Type-2-Router-Spare-Parts__p-5424.aspx


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The diagram shows the bearing below the bottom plate which means you may have to press it off. Replacing bearings isn't that hard if you've done it before but there are a few things you need to know about regarding how to do it. For example you can sit the bottom plate across the open jaws of a vice and put a board on the end of the armature and tap the board with a hammer and it will usually part company with the bearing after a short while. Someone needs to be holding onto the armature to keep it from falling. Also, when you install he new bearing you cannot put any force on any part of the bearing except the outer race. 

One of the most difficult parts can be installing the armature and getting it past the brushes. Without being able to see the router I can't say how hard it will be. If all of this isn't clear then you may want to have someone do it who has done it before. It isn't tremendously difficult but it helps to see it done at least once. There may be some you tube videos on it.


----------



## Finish Matters (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you for your care and support. When you remove the top end cover, theres a small disc kind of in a recess hole, is this one of two bearings that come as a kit. Mine looks like its disintegrating?

Sounds like bearings change may be best handed over to repair shop, mind you handled few hard repairs over the years but am I getting to old? 
Marc


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure which part you are referring to Marc. If it is the clip (circlip part #17) my guess is it just snaps onto the end of the armature to hold everything together and if the bearing center was turning it would wear that clip out. It looks like there are some spacers and possibly a wavy type thrust washer on the bottom part #90. It looks like the brush holders are accessible from the top and you may be able to unscrew them and replace them after if you can't keep them compressed while trying to put the armature back in.

If you are mechanically inclined it isn't that difficult a job.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

If you need bearings - applies to anyone - try VXB.COM . They have sealed bearings for bandsaw guides (same as most in-line skates), internal bearings no longer available from the mfgr and my favorite - grade 7 angular contact bearings for my drill press, mill and lathe - excellent pricing and service.

Hope this helps - Baker

PS - after removing the top cover try placing a ~10mm wood dowel in the collet cavity (remove nut and collet) a few light taps with a rawhide mallet or equal maybe all you need


----------

